# Swissvax Shield Durability?



## SH89 (Oct 27, 2012)

I had my car detailed by a DW supporter approximatley 4 weeks ago with Shield being used. However just 4 washes later using cg maxi suds and vp ph neutral foam, it appears to have been completely stripped off leaving me a bit disapointed. This has resulted in me buying some af triple and af passion a lot sooner than planned. Where am I going wrong? Thanks


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

Shield is one of the most durable SV wax ... You sure there is no protection left


----------



## SH89 (Oct 27, 2012)

Alzak said:


> Shield is one of the most durable SV wax ... You sure there is no protection left


Yeah I'm pretty sure it's all gone, there beading was excellent the first week or two now it's none existent.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

That doesn't sound right to me. Even at this tine of year it should last a good 4 months+ realistically. Most decent waxes will last more than 4 weeks too.

How much foam and shampoo did you use though and how are you assessing that its not present? Was it beading well before you washed it?

Some popular snow foams seem to degrade most waxes far too quickly, although the one you're using should be fine.


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

What's your shampoo mix like how much do you put in and how many litres of water


----------



## SH89 (Oct 27, 2012)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> That doesn't sound right to me. Even at this tine of year it should last a good 4 months+ realistically. Most decent waxes will last more than 4 weeks too.
> 
> How much foam and shampoo did you use though and how are you assessing that its not present? Was it beading well before you washed it?
> 
> Some popular snow foams seem to degrade most waxes far too quickly, although the one you're using should be fine.


I use 1 inch of foam and 1 capful of maxi suds in my ab lance. The sheeting and beading was very impressive initially. The deep shine has also disappeared, I put it in for an enhancement detail and I'm pretty sure it wasn't Clayed which I was told it was also.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

SH89 said:


> I use 1 inch of foam and 1 capful of maxi suds in my ab lance. The sheeting and beading was very impressive initially. The deep shine has also disappeared, I put it in for an enhancement detail and I'm pretty sure it wasn't Clayed which I was told it was also.


It shouldn't be losing 'shine' if its been machine polished. I've never seen Shield drop off so quickly and it sounds like your wash method was fine so I'd take it up with the Detailer directly and ask their advice and hopefully get your concerns rectified.


----------



## HarryCCC (Nov 20, 2012)

I had swissvax shield applied to my car about 2 months ago at midlands car care and thats still beading impressively. I have even used magifoam and that hasn't seemed to have affected its durability at all. I can only imagine the detailer is at fault with the application. I hope the AF products last a little longer!


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

A enhancement detail normaly would have
- Paintwork corrected using pads, polishes and compounds with a machine
polisher
- Swirl marks, light/medium scratches and holograms will be removed/reduced
depending on the severity and depth of damage using as multiple stages of
correction 
Even if the clay was not done which it should have been done the paint should still be smooth after a machine polish what makes you think it was not clayed


----------



## SH89 (Oct 27, 2012)

HarryCCC said:


> I had swissvax shield applied to my car about 2 months ago at midlands car care and thats still beading impressively. I have even used magifoam and that hasn't seemed to have affected its durability at all. I can only imagine the detailer is at fault with the application. I hope the AF products last a little longer!


It's a shame really cos I was initially going to buy some shield. I would go back to the detailer but don't want to have an argument as I feel the level of correction achieved was minimal to barely noticable at best. Also it was below freezing the night I picked it up and after an hour or so you could see a haze appear on the paintwork


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I think part of the problem is everyones definition of Enhancement is probably different.

It could be possible that the wax was applied whilst moisture was present on some of the panels if it were so cold, which could possibly affect durability. I try not to wax if its past 5-6pm this time of year, or if I do I heat the panels a little beforehand.

I think if you're not happy then you should at least raise your concerns via email or phone and see what is suggested as resolution. Nobody wants an unhappy customer, especially in this internet/forum age so I'm sure something will be offered.

Also Shield is a great wax so don't let this experience put you off it. It offers a strong mix of looks and durability and is extremely easy to use.


----------



## HarryCCC (Nov 20, 2012)

SH89 said:


> It's a shame really cos I was initially going to buy some shield. I would go back to the detailer but don't want to have an argument as I feel the level of correction achieved was minimal to barely noticable at best. Also it was below freezing the night I picked it up and after an hour or so you could see a haze appear on the paintwork


After looking at the weather forecast tomorrow i'll grab a picture of the beading on my car to show you what you should be expecting as i noticed you have exactly the same colour car as me! Its a shame your not satisfied with the work you've had done! It's a difficult position to be in..


----------



## SH89 (Oct 27, 2012)

Hasan1 said:


> A enhancement detail normaly would have
> - Paintwork corrected using pads, polishes and compounds with a machine
> polisher
> - Swirl marks, light/medium scratches and holograms will be removed/reduced
> ...


The paint still felt slightly rough, I then Chayed a very small area on the roof and the difference was noticeable between the two


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Would that haze not just have been moisture from dew point settling? 

If it's dissatisfaction with the product, it's only partially the detailer at fault IMO, he maybe "mis sold" you or you wanted it due to things you have read, if dissatisfied with the detailer I strongly recommend you contact them, at least give them the chance to remedy any issues, if still not happy definitely get your money back and look for another detailer in your area

My personal opinion is NON of the swissvax products I have used have been good enough, but what you are experiencing I expect from bos, not shield, that should last longer


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

SH89 said:


> The paint still felt slightly rough, I then Chayed a very small area on the roof and the difference was noticeable between the two


Do you park near trees or a railway at all? Just thinking on my feet for solutions


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

I think best thing to do is as midlandscarcare saying give the guy a call and let him know and see where you go from there.


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2012)

SH89 said:


> The paint still felt slightly rough, I then Chayed a very small area on the roof and the difference was noticeable between the two





SH89 said:


> It's a shame really cos I was initially going to buy some shield. I would go back to the detailer but don't want to have an argument as I feel the level of correction achieved was minimal to barely noticable at best. Also it was below freezing the night I picked it up and after an hour or so you could see a haze appear on the paintwork


I'm assuming (i know you should never assume) this detailer is called Shaun? I would speak to him and explain your findings.

If its any use, our gloss enhancement detail and most others, is a single stage polish with a finishing polish such as Menzerna 85RD. Prior to this, the paint would of been fully decontaminated and clayed until it was as smooth as glass.

Try and remain calm:thumb:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Also just another thought, what's the beading like on the area you clayed, is it strong again? Would suggest it is sow kind of fall out?


----------



## heavyd (Jun 11, 2006)

The place you had the car done at always has had good reviews? I was at an open day there the other month, and he seems a good honest and decent bloke, just have a word and see what he says:thumb:
Or alternatively, I also live in the North East, if you could give the car a clay and paint cleanse, and I can bring my pot of shield around, or one of my ********** waxes for you to try, would give you a better idea of the durability, shouldnt be a problem if the paint has already received a full correction:thumb:


----------



## Terryd367 (Mar 14, 2012)

Are you sure they applied Swissvax shield to your car?
I gave shield a go on my girlfriends car over a month ago after all the hype I was reading about how good it was and to say I was surprised with it was an understatement.
The way it sheets water and dirt is amazing, nothing sticks to it! 
I've washed the car a couple of times since and the protection hasn't changed, paint work is still super slippy.


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

any update sh ?


----------



## SH89 (Oct 27, 2012)

CTR De said:


> any update sh ?


Yeah it's all sorted now and I'm very happy with the outcome. It is likely the fallout from where I work has had a big impact and I would like to say that I do not place blame on anybody. The detailer in question could not be more helpful and does complete work to a high standard and as stated above I do believe the high levels of industrial fallout were to blame.


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

thats great to hear mate ,the detailer sounds like a good chap to get it sorted for you so fast


----------



## HarryCCC (Nov 20, 2012)

Just a couple of quick pictures after the rain today to show the durability of Shield!
This is after two months now!
















It's good to hear that the detailer is getting it sorted!


----------



## Jedi_Detailer (May 7, 2011)

I've been doing some durability testing on various waxes and Shield is beading like the pictures above after 3months, 2000miles and few washes. It's actually out performing some waxes which are much more expensive but is also being out performed by some cheaper ones!


----------

